# Some of are vivs



## nikki.n.tom (Dec 21, 2007)

hi hope you all have a good christmas i just thought i would share some pictures of some of our vivs i have made.
The trio of Green Basilisks are in a 4ft high by 4ft wide and 2 and a half ft deep.The two Chinese water dragons are in a 4ft high by 4ft wide and 2ft deep.




























hope you like the pics.


----------



## markandwend (Jan 28, 2007)

Nice, they look happy in the new home.


----------



## Sam&Si (Apr 11, 2007)

Im pleased they are happy in there new home!


----------



## VdubS (Jul 15, 2007)

looks good! Ive always wanted a water dragon!


----------



## lola (Dec 11, 2007)

great vivs - well done with having the patience to make them!!!


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

look nice but..... there's always a bit ain't there.. lol

1 & 2 - don't water dragons need pretty high humidity? contiboard and a hardboard backing will start to warp after a while.
3 - I can spot a twin stat. Aren't the twin stats matstats and shouldn't be used for lights?


----------



## nikki.n.tom (Dec 21, 2007)

yes there is always one who starts to pick faults. yes it is a twin thermostat for all non light heat emitters which is what we use. They do like high humidity so do the basilisks but we have never had any problems with useing melamine as we have been keeping reps for many years. hope i have addressed your "but". thanks


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

can't remember picking faults but if you want to see it that way i won't be losing any sleep over it you arsey sod.

Pretty sure if the thermostat blew up and the vivs started warping you'd be on here asking for advice and wondering why nobody mentioned it. If it works for you without a problem then that's great


----------



## nikki.n.tom (Dec 21, 2007)

all thermostats have maximum wattage to prevent fires! which is why i have not gone over that maximum figure. thankyou very much for your generous help and advise.


----------



## CWD (Feb 11, 2007)

very nice vivs !!


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

nikki.n.tom said:


> all thermostats have maximum wattage to prevent fires! which is why i have not gone over that maximum figure. thankyou very much for your generous help and advise.


 
no problem, personally i'm with you on the thermostats. I can't see how much difference it makes if it's giving off light or heat. I can't see how the thermostat can tell the difference between heat and heat and light.

if i hadn't said it somebody else probably would have done though..


----------



## mummybear (Nov 5, 2007)

They look great to me : victory:


----------



## nikki.n.tom (Dec 21, 2007)

thanks. they didnt take long to build.


----------



## DeanThorpe (Apr 9, 2006)

i think nikki.n.tom said they are using non light emiting bulbs..as in ceramics?
would that be correct?


and no the stat doesnt know the difference between a light bulb or not, thats not the point, its that a light bulb going on and off not only is dissruptive to the reps and us... but obviously they blow quick.

Nice set ups nikki.n.tom


----------



## Vaughan69 (Nov 22, 2007)

Great setups you have there!


----------



## Brat (Oct 7, 2007)

Where do you get the bamboo bridge thingys from? Be perfect for my water dragon...


----------



## nikki.n.tom (Dec 21, 2007)

yea we do use ceramic heaters. we got the bamboo from b and q think it was about 3 pounds. They love climing right to the top!!!


----------



## shplooble (Jan 5, 2008)

cool vivs was gonna post the one i built but not had chance yet cool idea about the bridges i might steal it n make biiiiig ones for the viv im building for my new iggies


----------



## Percy (Nov 30, 2007)

Love da vivs. I'm in da process of making 1 for my pair of agamas, so they will mate, and can't seem to find the runners for the glass fronts. Any ideas would be much needed, da closest I've come is plastic ones outa B&Q. Glass is 4mm clear toughened. Viv will be 4'x2'x2'. Thanx in advance.


----------



## nikki.n.tom (Dec 21, 2007)

hi i got my glass runners from vivbuilder.co.uk i have used them a few times now they come the next day.


----------



## DeanThorpe (Apr 9, 2006)

I use those bridges too, they are cool.


----------



## Percy (Nov 30, 2007)

thanx a million i'll check da site out now.: victory:


----------

